# sport



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

Wow, what can I say, I have just had a whole hour of dr/dp freeness!!!!! All I did was play football, I ran and ran and concentrated on the game and it wasnt till 5 minutes after the game that my dr began to come back.

This has given me such confidence that this can beaten!!!! Exercise and distractions work, beieve me. Go on and try it, you can get better :idea:


----------



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

This happened to me Saturday... I decided to clean out my Garage.. I took me a good 6 hours of labor ...... I felt good well into Sunday evening. Felt very grounded. I am sure it was related to hard physical work, I felt like my oldself. I didn't question my Identity or check reality... It does make you feel there is hope


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

did it feel like you while you were playing sport...? everything felt natural and 3d again?......


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

Do you think it was perhaps that you weren't aware of the symptoms because you were so absorbed and not that they actually went away?
Aside, Ive just started 'getting fit' again and I find it easier being dissociated as Im not so sensitive to the effort my body experiences and can push myself further! I do question how positive this is because it may just encourage the state?


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

> did it feel like you while you were playing sport...? everything felt natural and 3d again?......


Absolutely, since that first time, ive been playing football every sunday for an hour or so with a my mates, and for that duration I did feel like my old self. I dont know if this is the sole corse, but I am definately feeling better now and am confident that there is no reason this wont continue.



> Do you think it was perhaps that you weren't aware of the symptoms because you were so absorbed and not that they actually went away?


However, this may be the reason that I do feel better, especially whilst playing sport. To be honest, I am fine with it being there if I can learn to ignore it, I dont know if I will ever be 100% normal ever again, but if I can learn to ignore it for 12 hrs a day or so, that is fine by me.

I do believe that keeping busy and active helps feeling dp free, even if you are just learning to ignore it and it is still there in the background, surely this is better than it being in the foreground!


----------



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree, it may be away of distraction,, and even a little is escape if far better then none at all. After all if it is in our mind, we should be able to retrain the mind , and maybe activity is a good way!


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Maybe we get more oxygen to our brain when we exercisse and therefore it gets rids of DP/DR. (I'm serious)

There's this bar here in Montreal, instead of selling beer, they sell Oxygen, I'm going to try this out soon "!!!
:shock:


----------

